# Best way to handle this "aggression" ?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry, aggression is not the proper word, but I couldn't think of any other way to describe.

Here's what happened:

My 12 year old daughter had a friend sleep over last night.

They slept downstairs in the basement.

I was in the kitchen making pancakes, when my daughter's friend walked upstairs from the basement, and entered the ground floor.

Kira was laying on her mat about 20 feet away, when she noticed the 12 yr old girl.
Needless to say Kira went NUTS! Hackles up, deep ferocious bark, chest out, and very agitated.

This is not typical Kira, so I assume she was startled by this stranger entering her domain.

I just called her off, and she came and sat next to me. But honestly, Kira looked frightening. If I were that girl, I would have been terrified.

What is the BEST way to handle her in this situation?


I normally have people come and go, and never a peep from her.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You are describing what sounds like a fear reaction. Was she startled? Was the girl very quiet coming upstairs and 'just appeared'?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would say that she caught off guard.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Twyla said:


> You are describing what sounds like a fear reaction. Was she startled? Was the girl very quiet coming upstairs and 'just appeared'?



The girl was very quiet, and literally appeared out of no where. 

I saw the whole thing.... Kira was just laying on her mat, just hanging out, and she happen to look into the direction of the young girl. So I would guess that she was startled by the sudden appearance of her


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I would've instantly corrected this...there isn't a place in this world where that kind of reaction is okay. I'm guessing Kira saw this girl the night before so she should've known who she was. This is definitely fear, but that kind of response towards a 12 year old is never acceptable in my opinion. I'm surprised the other posters are taking this so lightly...


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I would've instantly corrected this...there isn't a place in this world where that kind of reaction is okay. I'm guessing Kira saw this girl the night before so she should've known who she was. This is definitely fear, but that kind of response towards a 12 year old is never acceptable in my opinion. I'm surprised the other posters are taking this so lightly...


No, Kira never did see her the night before. I was out with her until about 10pm, and by the time we got home, the girls had settled into the basement.

To continue.....

Ater Kira's reaction, the girl surprisingly couldn't care less. She has a large dog, and wasn't as intimidated as most would have been.
She entered the room, and paid no attention to Kira, and just went about her business.
Kira walked over to her, sniffed her, and went back to her mat.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This still isn't the response you want from a German Shepherd...startled or not. Take a look at the temperament test guidelines, the dog shouldn't freak out and then investigate, I know she's young but this would still worry me if I saw it happening in my home. I hope you at least said something to Kira, I realize you probably didn't have time to collar correct but she needed to know her reaction was not acceptable.

Actually I know you probably said something to her, you wouldn't let that go that easily.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I would've instantly corrected this...there isn't a place in this world where that kind of reaction is okay. I'm guessing Kira saw this girl the night before so she should've known who she was. This is definitely fear, but that kind of response towards a 12 year old is never acceptable in my opinion. I'm surprised the other posters are taking this so lightly...


This is a 9 month old puppy becoming an adult and her reaction is the same that one would expect from any dog at any age if a stranger suddenly appeared in the home. I don't know about other people but while I might not want, allow, or encourage a dog to be "aggressive" I certainly would want them to bark and alert me if a stranger was in the home. By the way there are 12 year olds out there that rob houses and kill people so I guess its all about how one looks at it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I would've instantly corrected this...there isn't a place in this world where that kind of reaction is okay. I'm guessing Kira saw this girl the night before so she should've known who she was. This is definitely fear, but that kind of response towards a 12 year old is never acceptable in my opinion. I'm surprised the other posters are taking this so lightly...


Because this is a normal reaction for a startled dog. My daughter once came out of the bathroom with a facial mask on and her hair up in hot-rollers. My dog went nuts until she said said his name.... It was so funny then the dog started the head tilt thing tring to figure out what was going on. The last thing you want to do is correct a dog for this, you need to remain calm and show her everything is ok. The op handled it in a calm manner he didn't make a big deal, just let her know that the stranger was ok. I think he did good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> This still isn't the response you want from a German Shepherd...startled or not. Take a look at the temperament test guidelines, the dog shouldn't freak out and then investigate, I know she's young but this would still worry me if I saw it happening in my home. I hope you at least said something to Kira, I realize you probably didn't have time to collar correct but she needed to know her reaction was not acceptable.
> 
> Actually I know you probably said something to her, you wouldn't let that go that easily.


You don't want your German Shepherd to bark at a stranger in your home? It is in a german shepherd to protect and that is what they do. I don't believe this dog freaked out, she was doing her job. The OP states that people come in and out of the home with no problem but it is a problem if they are sneaking around the house. This dog is not going to attack or bark/growl at just anyone, in this case I think the dog reacted like she should have.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

As long as she settled down with her right away i wouldn't be too worried. not good behavior but at least a little understandable (no excuse but a reason for it).

How is she generally with strangers would also be a big factor in what I would think of it.

Correct her when it happens but not get too worried/concerned unless it is a habit.

Also VERY good that the girl was so calm - that could have had a large impact on your dog's reaction also. That she settled down with the girl so quick.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

martemchik said:


> This still isn't the response you want from a German Shepherd...startled or not. Take a look at the temperament test guidelines, the dog shouldn't freak out and then investigate, I know she's young but this would still worry me if I saw it happening in my home. I hope you at least said something to Kira, I realize you probably didn't have time to collar correct but she needed to know her reaction was not acceptable.
> 
> Actually I know you probably said something to her, you wouldn't let that go that easily.


Haha... You know I said "something", but I came here to validate 

As I said, I called her off, and told her to "knock it off", to which she replied by stopping immediately, and coming to sit next to me. 

I've trained her to meet and greet with me or any family member at the front door. She never barks at people entering the house.

OTOH, I would think that it would be quite normal for any dog to bark at a stranger that suddenly appeared out of nowhere.

I just wanted to know what the professionals think is the best "human response" to her actions.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Because this is a normal reaction for a startled dog. My daughter once came out of the bathroom with a facial mask on and her hair up in hot-rollers. My dog went nuts until she said said his name.... It was so funny then the dog started the head tilt thing tring to figure out what was going on. The last thing you want to do is correct a dog for this, you need to remain calm and show her everything is ok. The op handled it in a calm manner he didn't make a big deal, just let her know that the stranger was ok. I think he did good.


:thumbup:


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

People people people, in your world its okay for your dog to be freaked out by a 12 year old, in mine it isn't. That's all I was stating. I've read enough about Kira and Anthony to know that they'll be just fine. I was just stating that this would've been corrected in my home the moment it happened and not when my dog was calm already. If I didn't have a fast enough reaction and he let out one bark and then was fine I wouldn't do anything. But if the dog is freaking out, hackles up, and doing what Anthony described. I would've said something to the dog.

I'm sorry some of you fear that 12 year old kids will rob you, especially ones that have had their scent in your home from the night before and think this is a "normal" reaction from your dog. I do not see this as normal or acceptable.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe next time your daughter has a sleepover, would your dog hang out and sleep with the girls? Then a bond might develop between your daughter's friend and your dog. 

When my girls were that age, we had a Aussie/GSD mix and she loved when my kids had sleepovers in the living room with sleeping bags all over the floor. Over time our dog became very protective of my daughters' friends who came over on a regular basis.

I'm glad the girl was not bothered by your dog. I just think your dog was startled and reacted in a typical GSD way, since there was no further reaction from Kira once she sniffed the girl.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

This dog is 9 months old?

She is likely going through her second fear period, making this response not at all out of the ordinary.

I would NOT be correcting her for what happened. Would you correct a child for screaming out in fright if they saw something that startled them? Ridiculous.

What you need to do is step up the desensitization/socialization. Building confidence at this stage is very important, and getting her exposed to random or "scary" things is what will ultimately help her through this phase in her development best. The fact that she returned to you without a fuss, is proof enough that this dog isn't unhinged and "looking for a reason" so to speak. Just keep working with her, she will likely be perfectly fine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> People people people, in your world its okay for your dog to be freaked out by a 12 year old, in mine it isn't. That's all I was stating. I've read enough about Kira and Anthony to know that they'll be just fine. I was just stating that this would've been corrected in my home the moment it happened and not when my dog was calm already. If I didn't have a fast enough reaction and he let out one bark and then was fine I wouldn't do anything. But if the dog is freaking out, hackles up, and doing what Anthony described. I would've said something to the dog.
> 
> I'm sorry some of you fear that 12 year old kids will rob you, especially ones that have had their scent in your home from the night before and think this is a "normal" reaction from your dog. I do not see this as normal or acceptable.


This dog had no clue the 12 year old was even in the house, my point was that just because the kid was 12 doesn't mean that the dog will react any different to them if they just appear out of nowhere..I have no fear that a 12 year old will rob me, I have a german shepherd


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a 16 year old that will often have friends spend the night, and Rocket also does not see them if we've been out somewhere and come home late. However, he does more of an "alarm"-style bark-- like "Someone's in the house that I didn't count!!" I just say "Dude, it's X", and he goes wagging and sniffing over. Seems to work fine, he doesn't seem to be afraid, just more like he's got a running count of people in the house in his head, and suddenly he's like "Where did that one come from"? Often he doesn't bark at all, just goes over to investigate the person, wagging his tail. 

The funny thing is, only once have I heard him really truly sound frightening. It happened just the other night. My daughter had broken up with her boyfriend and went out onto the deck about 9pm in the pouring rain (sigh-teen angst) so she'd put on her raincoat she hasn't worn for a year. It was dark, Rocket had been in my room, and we walked into the living room and all he saw was the backside of her in that coat. Holy Moley. I'd never heard him bark like that. And growl. He wanted OUT of the slider. It startled her, and she turned around and pulled her hood back (we have a light on the deck so she was visible) and he immediately stopped, but when I let him out, he ran all around the deck sniffing just to reassure himself I guess that no one else was out there.

I think you did fine. Did she go over to the girl AFTER she came to you, or before?


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

When my Lobo was about the same age, he did something similar to my then 12 year old son. Lobo slept next to my bed and the bedroom door was open. The bathroom door was just outside mine in the hall and my son's room was at the end of the hall. In the middle of the night, my son got up to use the bathroom. Since he was familiar with the hall and bathroom, he didn't turn on a light. Lobo heard/saw someone coming down the hall and growled a low, rumbling growl. My son called, "Mom, tell Lobo it's me!" As soon as he heard his voice, the dog knew it was my son and started wagging his tail. It was all good. 
It sounds to me like Kira reacted the same way to a sudden stimulus and the OP handled it fine.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I feel like I need to make a post about how I'm being attacked and bullied now since my opinion differs from all others...

Again, I do not see this as typical. I do not expect a GSD to react this way no matter what "fear" period they're going through. The 12 year old was in his home and you don't think the dog smelled her? Might need a better nose on that thing then...

She is clearly a good dog that returned very quickly and was able to be called off. I never said a big correction was necessary, but what Anthony did was a correction. If he hadn't she might not have calmed down or calmed down as quickly. I never said you should run over and smack the dog or punish it in any way. But a quick no is a correction.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Just the other night my parents came over and they haven't been over for a while, so I told my son take the puppy out to go to the bathroom before they get here. Well in the mean time they arrived and when he walked out they came from behind the car and it was completely dark, it sounded like my dog was going to kill them--completely different bark then I ever heard come out of her. They kept walking towards her and my son told her it was okay and they all came in the house together....once inside my dog was all over them kissing them


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

martemchik said:


> Again, I do not see this as typical. I do not expect a GSD to react this way no matter what "fear" period they're going through.


The fact that you put "fear" in quotes indicates to me that you don't really understand what a fear period is.

Perhaps you'd do better to read up on the developmental stages of dogs- its an actual thing, you know? Not just something I magically made up for the purpose of this thread. 

Here's a helpful page that describes the various periods:
Developmental Stages


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

martemchik said:


> People people people, in your world its okay for your dog to be freaked out by a 12 year old, in mine it isn't.


hmmmm....do you think the dog knows this is a 12 yr old? Or just a short stranger who appeared out of nowhere?

I agree with the no correction crowd. The dog reacted appropriately to a stranger in the house and instantly recalled as she should have. She's a puppy and you are teaching her what is a threat and what isn't. Sounds like you handled it correctly. AND luckily the first person she did that to did not have a hysterical reaction which only helped in her understanding of normal behavior vs. a threat. 

Jax reacted in a similar manner to DH's cousin who came into the house from the basement. I was standing in the kitchen and didn't think to much of it but Jax had NEVER met him. She ran to him, sniffed him and then decided this is a stranger and crouched and barked in a guarding manner. I called her to me and she instantly recalled, laid on the floor and didn't bother him again.

These ARE German Shepherds. They are supposed to have a bit of this in them. It is our jobs to teach them the difference between a threat and a guest.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

How was Kira w/ the girl afterwards while the girl was there?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

atravis said:


> The fact that you put "fear" in quotes indicates to me that you don't really understand what a fear period is.
> 
> Perhaps you'd do better to read up on the developmental stages of dogs- its an actual thing, you know? Not just something I magically made up for the purpous of this thread.
> 
> ...


I have to admit I've never experienced this(noticed it) with any of my dogs except my GSD and after I thought about it and watched her more closely I learned all about it And it makes more sense now and it does make for an easier understanding of the dog


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

When we put on jackets with hoods, or my son comes home in his "hoodie" with the hood up, our dogs tend to react that same way, and they aren't GSDs! 

I don't see the "freak out" or barking initially as an issue, it's how she responded afterwards.

Kira should take cues from you, her owner, as all our dogs should. Our last GSD would bark at "intruders" but when reassured they were fine and belonged there, he'd settle and go over for petting. After the initial "Hey this is my house and you can't make any false moves here!" type "woof", he'd be fine. 

That's how I'd anticipate any stable GSD to react. They can keep and eye on, or whatever, but they need to chill out unless the owner is freaked out about the "intruder" being there. A guest welcomed into the home by the owner should be accepted by the dog.

**PS. I have never witnessed a "fear stage" with our Ruger and he's a BYB dog. He's a roll-with-the-punches kind of guy and I love that about him. NOTHING ruffles his feathers.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I just remembered something similar that happened with my neighbor's Rottweiler. She had 3 college age kids, all coming home late at night at different times. The dog knew the sounds and smells of the family, but once in a while, one of the kids would try to sneak a friend in, the dog knew the difference and would growl, bark, hackles up from the parents bedroom. I think it's normal behavior for a dog in general and you reacted well (by not over reacting).


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

atravis said:


> The fact that you put "fear" in quotes indicates to me that you don't really understand what a fear period is.
> 
> Perhaps you'd do better to read up on the developmental stages of dogs- its an actual thing, you know? Not just something I magically made up for the purpous of this thread.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying its made up, I'm saying not all dogs go through it. There isn't always that simple of an answer. My dog never went through any fear periods. But wait, you're right based off of an article on a website. Oh and the fact that most people will agree with you on this forum. So I'm going to not argue that it exists, I'm just going to say that if you accept it as the end all be all answer to any dog around 9 months old freaking out then it will exist as an excuse for a dog to react that way.

Here is what Anthony said...Needless to say Kira went NUTS! Hackles up, deep ferocious bark, chest out, and very agitated.

Many of you have wrote stories about your dogs giving out a bark, or a low growl, and equated their reaction to this. I have no problem with a dog doing something when it is startled or thinks there is an intruder. What Kira did IN MY OPINION was too much and I wouldn't have accepted that behavior no matter what age. Feel free to raise your dogs how ever you would like, after Anthony described what he did, I would've done the exact same thing! A "no" or a "calm down" is a correction. It distracts the dog and gets them down to below their threshold.

We're all talking about the same thing here, the only difference is that I said her reaction would not be acceptable in my home. I don't care if its acceptable in your home and you call it a fear period, I just won't.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd have simply given a nice big "THAT'S ENOUGH!!" so the dog understood that because I am not freaking out over a kid suddenly appearing, they don't need to either.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I'm not saying its made up, I'm saying not all dogs go through it. There isn't always that simple of an answer. My dog never went through any fear periods. But wait, you're right based off of an article on a website. Oh and the fact that most people will agree with you on this forum. So I'm going to not argue that it exists, I'm just going to say that if you accept it as the end all be all answer to any dog around 9 months old freaking out then it will exist as an excuse for a dog to react that way.
> 
> Here is what Anthony said...Needless to say Kira went NUTS! Hackles up, deep ferocious bark, chest out, and very agitated.
> 
> ...


So your saying that your dog as a puppy never barked at a stranger? In a way that it didn't know if it should go toward what it was barking at or getting closer to you?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

All dogs experience fear periods differently. 

Mulder never showed the typical fear response behaviors either- doesn't mean he didn't go through the fear stages. ALL dogs experience them, and all dogs handle them in different ways. 

But just because MY dog didn't freak out, I should expect everyone else's dog to behave exactly the same way? You are accusing me of exactly what you yourself are doing- one size does in fact NOT fit all.

Kira DID respond very typically for a dog experiencing this stage in their development, and thus I gave them the typical solution. Yours, mine, or anyone else's dog that behaved a-typical during this time are not good indicators of what KIRA'S owner should know about their dog. 

FYI, that website was a RESOURCE, for you to reference for better understanding. They did not conceive the concept of developmental stages.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> They did not conceive the concept of developmental stages.


...huh??


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> ...huh??


The website that hosts that article did not invent fear stages. They did not "invent" the concept. Sorry if that was worded awkwardly.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

llombardo said:


> So your saying that your dog as a puppy never barked at a stranger? In a way that it didn't know if it should go toward what it was barking at or getting closer to you?


I know shocking right...he didn't. But you won't believe me because there's a website out there that says he should've done that based on a random person's research and experiences with their dogs that has been widely accepted as the truth in regards to all dogs.

My dog was raised in the City of Milwaukee...right in the middle of downtown, on Marquette's campus. He met countless people day in and day out. He was never scarred of any of them. In fact, he gets quiet, scary quiet when he senses a threat and just sits there watching the area where the sound came from. It actually takes me work to get him riled up and barking...I'm trying to teach the bark and hold in a sense. If my dog ever did react in the way that OP described, I would've done what he did as in my mind that reaction isn't proper.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree with Jax, how was the dog to know how old the child was? My niece is eleven and nearly as tall as I am, and I am average height.

I also believe a GSD should react when a stranger appears in your home, that is why I have them. They are bred to be guardians. I would be very concerned about no reaction. In fact, if GSDs were unconcerned about a stranger apprearing in the home, I would change breeds.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

atravis said:


> But just because MY dog didn't freak out, I should expect everyone else's dog to behave exactly the same way? You are accusing me of exactly what you yourself are doing- one size does in fact NOT fit all.


Exactly!!! And in my experience this reaction isn't typical, even with other dogs that I have seen. So I don't understand why its being brushed under the table as typical.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's not the reaction I have a problem with, its the OVER reaction I have an issue with.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

martemchik, that website belongs to my training club. They've been training dogs for over 20 years. They are EXCELLENT. Rocket has taken 4-5 classes there, since he was 14 weeks old. The owners teach personally, and have even been to my house.  

There's not much they haven't seen, and they're all [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*NADOI endorsed instructor, Certified Professional Dog Trainer, Associate Member of the International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants


*Plus a few more certifications. The information on the website is not made-up, it's recognized and widely-held among the canine community. 
[/FONT]


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

martemchik said:


> Exactly!!! And in my experience this reaction isn't typical, even with other dogs that I have seen. So I don't understand why its being brushed under the table as typical.


Because it IS typical.

Once again, just because your experiences has been different, doesn't mean that many if not most dogs do show signs of fear behavior during a FEAR period.

If you need an example: during Mulder's fear period, rather than become fearful of his environment, he sought to control it. He threw his weight around in a BIG way, a true piss and vinegar sort of dog. This doesn't mean he wasn't still experiencing a period of uncertainty in his life- in fact, just the opposite, he behaved this way BECAUSE he was unsure, and because he needed to understand where he sat in the world (genetics played no small aprt in that either, he is after all from Eastern/Czech stock). For Mulder, I'd say a well placed correction was exactly what he needed, and what he got. For MULDER, that was just the ticket.

Kira, as with many other dogs, obviously is not experiencing things the same way Mulder did. She should not be subject to the same treatment Mulder was, because it isn't necessary, or dare I say "correct". 

Dogs like Mulder need to come down a peg. Dogs like Kira need to be worked UP, and have their confidence elevated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I know shocking right...he didn't. But you won't believe me because there's a website out there that says he should've done that based on a random person's research and experiences with their dogs that has been widely accepted as the truth in regards to all dogs.
> 
> My dog was raised in the City of Milwaukee...right in the middle of downtown, on Marquette's campus. He met countless people day in and day out. He was never scarred of any of them. In fact, he gets quiet, scary quiet when he senses a threat and just sits there watching the area where the sound came from. It actually takes me work to get him riled up and barking...I'm trying to teach the bark and hold in a sense. If my dog ever did react in the way that OP described, I would've done what he did as in my mind that reaction isn't proper.


I'm not saying I don't believe you at all and I don't believe everything I read either....like I said I never noticed it with my other dogs, but they weren't shepherds either. My dog is as well rounded as they come and I don't know if I'd call what she has done a fear period. It only happened a couple times, so I'll go with a fear moment With mine I have only seen it a couple times, but for the most part she is just like yours--she observes quietly from a distance and she will watch a person walk down the street until she can't see them anymore. In any of the situations where she has barked out of the norm its been at night and very dark. A couple other times when she has done this I don't believe it had anything to do with any fear, she was just trying to be a big girl and was going with what she sensed I was feeling. Even in the house when she hears something outside she doesn't bark continually, usually a little bark and the silent stare..all this while my golden barks and growls because he thinks he's a Rottweiler I still agree with the others here that I would be more surprised if the dog didn't react....mine would have reacted the same way if a stranger was in the house, part of the reason I got a shepherd is for that purpose.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Exactly!!! And in my experience this reaction isn't typical, even with other dogs that I have seen. So I don't understand why its being brushed under the table as typical.


I deleted my second post because I was going to stay out of this one but just can't seem to keep my big mouth shut.  Just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean this reaction isn't typical. Many of us are saying we have seen it and are absolutely not suprised at a startled pup with that reaction. 

Ok back to lurking mode. :laugh:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I deleted my second post because I was going to stay out of this one but just can't seem to keep my big mouth shut.  Just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean this reaction isn't typical. Many of us are saying we have seen it and are absolutely not suprised at a startled pup with that reaction.
> 
> Ok back to lurking mode. :laugh:



:rofl: I can't tell you how many times I've written a novel long response, then deleted it for the same reasons.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, let's see. 9 month old puppy (yes, still a puppy) sees a 12 year old stranger suddenly appear in her home. Puppy is surprised and acts defensively by putting up a good front (hackles, barking). Puppy gets over it quickly. End of story. What's the big deal? Seems like it is being over-analyzed. JMHO


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I did see your first response before you deleted and thank you for not adding more to the because I've seen it more often than you have means this has to be the case.

I agree with all of you that this response happens, I just don't agree that it is typical, normal, or shouldn't be corrected. I do not believe in babying my GSD through things and therefore I don't agree with the way some of you would've handled the situation, I don't get what's wrong with that. Trust me, nothing you say will make me change my mind. Notice how even the OP hasn't been back to the thread. I read what you guys are saying and it all makes sense, but why is my opinion not worthy of the same respect?

I also have to apologize...I'm an accountant and its nearing the end of tax season. I'm a little more jumpy when something I say gets called out and refuted. Sometimes I don't understand the mindset of just accepting that other people have different opinions.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL.... I seem to have knack for explosive threads. 

So I rephrase the question.....

The BEST way to handle the 9 month "fear period", where a pup may bark at a 12 year old girl, that very much resembles a grown up house - robbing mugger, in the dark, with or without a hood, while the owner makes pancakes is....?


LOL


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Well, let's see. 9 month old puppy (yes, still a puppy) sees a 12 year old stranger suddenly appear in her home. Puppy is surprised and acts defensively by putting up a good front (hackles, barking). Puppy gets over it quickly. End of story. What's the big deal? Seems like it is being over-analyzed. JMHO


The wise words of PaddyD.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> LOL.... I seem to have knack for explosive threads.
> 
> So I rephrase the question.....
> 
> ...


WAIT!!! SHE WAS WEARING A HOODY!?!?! THEN ALL BETS ARE OFF!!!

Sorry...had to go there.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Were they buttermilk pancakes, or banana-walnut?? Inquiring minds are now craving...


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Anthony8858 said:


> LOL.... I seem to have knack for explosive threads.
> 
> So I rephrase the question.....
> 
> ...


"What you need to do is step up the desensitization/socialization. Building confidence at this stage is very important, and getting her exposed to random or "scary" things is what will ultimately help her through this phase in her development best. The fact that she returned to you without a fuss, is proof enough that this dog isn't unhinged and "looking for a reason" so to speak. Just keep working with her, she will likely be perfectly fine."


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> LOL.... I seem to have knack for explosive threads.
> 
> So I rephrase the question.....
> 
> ...


Continue making pancakes and don't get on the computer


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Were they buttermilk pancakes, or banana-walnut?? Inquiring minds are now craving...


I was kinda hoping for chocolate chip


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Were they buttermilk pancakes, or banana-walnut?? Inquiring minds are now craving...


They were the cheapie buttermilk, just add water pancakes. You wouldn't like them. I burnt them too.




atravis said:


> "What you need to do is step up the desensitization/socialization. Building confidence at this stage is very important, and getting her exposed to random or "scary" things is what will ultimately help her through this phase in her development best. The fact that she returned to you without a fuss, is proof enough that this dog isn't unhinged and "looking for a reason" so to speak. Just keep working with her, she will likely be perfectly fine."


I believe I'm doing this as well as I can.

She's everywhere with us.

Tell me more about "random scary things". Such as....???



llombardo said:


> Continue making pancakes and don't get on the computer


The computer is a deadly place for me. Whoever invented the laptop, had me in mind. ..haha



llombardo said:


> I was kinda hoping for chocolate chip


Kids don't like choco chip anymore. So fussy.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

> Tell me more about "random scary things". Such as....???


One of my favorite things to utilize, in that it can be both "random" and scary, are construction areas. 

I've driven out of my way on several occasions to sites where work is being done- big, LOUD machinery banging about, people shouting and moving around, lots of noise lots of commotion. Of course being respectful and not getting TOO close, but just having her around those things is great. Even if its just a neighbor's house up the street who's having some work done- one can usually find something like this to work around.

Parks, playgrounds, community centers... don't be a creeper about, but hanging around those places and letting her soak in all that commotion is great. Always keep your distance, don't put yourself in the middle of it, just let her take in all the sights and sounds of what's happening and be VERY encouraging and rewarding of good behavior. 

If you're not already (haven't been here in a while, you may very well be), join a training club. Doesn't have to be in anything specific- OB, Sch, agility, anything will work, though in my experience agility, FLYBALL (for sure) and Sch offer the most, as you will be around a lot of LOUD, exited people and dogs moving around and causing commotion. All good things!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> Well, let's see. 9 month old puppy (yes, still a puppy) sees a 12 year old stranger suddenly appear in her home. Puppy is surprised and acts defensively by putting up a good front (hackles, barking). Puppy gets over it quickly. End of story. What's the big deal? Seems like it is being over-analyzed. JMHO


Exactly!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Because this is a normal reaction for a startled dog. My daughter once came out of the bathroom with a facial mask on and her hair up in hot-rollers. My dog went nuts until she said said his name.... It was so funny then the dog started the head tilt thing tring to figure out what was going on. The last thing you want to do is correct a dog for this, you need to remain calm and show her everything is ok. The op handled it in a calm manner he didn't make a big deal, just let her know that the stranger was ok. I think he did good.


My husband walked into the house with his motorcycle helmet on and got a similar reaction as your dog. He said "Zeeva" and then she was all over him.

I would correct the behavior if I were you. And if people are in and out of the house, can you introduce them to Kira? I think this would help her.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I was kinda hoping for chocolate chip



Like those too. Especially with Peanut Butter smeared on them. DH is the pancake KING. (It's terrible...)


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG Anthony. I'm sorry to get this thread all serious again, but this is too close to home for me. 

Exactly how did your dog react. Did she stay in her place or run towards the girl?

Sue


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This bears REPEATING!



> Originally Posted by *PaddyD*
> _Well, let's see. 9 month old puppy (yes, still a puppy) sees a 12 year old stranger suddenly appear in her home. Puppy is surprised and acts defensively by putting up a good front (hackles, barking). Puppy gets over it quickly. End of story. What's the big deal? Seems like it is being over-analyzed. JMHO_


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it should serve as a warning to us all.

Anthony, nor any of us know what may have happened if he had been in another room of the house. 

What if Kira had been closer to the girl. None of us know what may have happened. 

Let's face it, if someone broke into our homes we would probably expect our dogs to attack. 

Our dogs are dogs, they don't know who's a goody or a baddy. 

We should make sure our dogs aren't suddenly confronted by a stranger appearing in front of them, in their home. 

Perhaps we should bear that in mind when guests stay over or suddenly appear. And we should advice any guests, especially children, not to just walk around our homes unaccompanied, especially if the dog is unaware they are there. 

There was no harm done this time - but it could have been a different story. 

Sue


----------

